
How Do Bikes Stay Up? [video] - fauria
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZAc5t2lkvo
======
fauria
Follow up: excellent Ted talk "Why bicycles do not fall: Arend Schwab at
TEDxDelft":
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Y4mbT3ozcA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Y4mbT3ozcA)

